

Ask HN: How do you design/refactor your web app code (not frontend/UI design) - codegeek

When I took CS software eng. class back in the day, we used to get assignments where the first part would be to just submit a design. In other words, just a skeleton of the classes, methods etc (primarily did Java/C++ back then).<p>We were taught that anything that is a "noun" would usually be a class and anything that is a verb would be its methods. More or less. Of course, it is just a guideline and not carved in stone.<p>When creating web apps, do you use this methodology at all ? I like to do a skeleton design first and then put the actual code later. For example, the easiest one would be the "User" object. User is a noun, a user has username,password etc. What else ?
======
jeremyx
If you are using a good web application framework, you'll be creating classes
and engaging in standard OOP. The framework should abstract away the "webness"
of the application.

See ASP.NET, GWT, RoR, etc.

~~~
codegeek
Certainly. I should have mentioned earlier about frameworks. I am using Python
Flask framework already.

